# Granddaughters layout



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

The 5 1/2 year old has spoken. She decided that we should take her 24x48 layout apart and start over. We went and got green foam like mine, she wanted black roadbed and a small inner curve again. Looking thru my boxes she found old houses and stuff she wants to use, she set them up with a little of my help so we can get a general idea of a road or 2 and how many i have to light up.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Aren't Grandchildren Great.
That is wonderful that your Granddaughter is into trains and wants her layout to be like yours.

I have six grandchildren (5 boys, 1 girl) and three of the boys are 6 years old (twins and their cousin) and they are into trains.
It started with the twins getting Bachmann starter sets for Christmas of 2014 and they were just placed on the floor for almost a year then they each got a 4'x4' piece of plywood to put their trains on that sits on a card table. 
Last year I decided to put together a simple 4'x8' layout for my Son's house to go under the tree and after it was done the other 6 year old wanted trains like "Pop's" had so I (Umm, I mean Santa) got him some older Tyco/AHM/Lifelike/Atlas stuff like I set up at his house.
Then I built him a platform and then the twins wanted me to make their platforms like their cousins so I did.
All of this train stuff got me wanting my own trains in my Apt. which I am currently working on.
Now I take them to local train shows were of course "Pops" has to buy them things for their platform and I am LOVING every minute of it.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ah, youth. Such a pity to waste it on the young!


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Track down and loco test time for her.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

This little guy probably sat for at least 2 years


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Thats GREAT!!!

I am Lovin it.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Very cool. I am alone in my hobby here. The fam is liking what I am doing, just not enough to get into it, except my wife, she could not be any less interested in my layout, I believe she even might just dislike it.
It is so good to hear others with family that supports and gets involved. Treasure that, some don't get to experience that.


----------

